# Built myself a new "truck rod"



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I never post here in the rod building section. Shame on me!
Here's one I just finished for myself to leave in the truck so I can slide out to the pier after work, without having to worry so much about theft. 9'6" and fits in my single can truck without any problems!
PacBay X2GSU100M-2 blank with 7" chopped off the butt. 
Combination of Fuji KWAG/KLAG-H/KLAG/KTAG guides. 
Pac Bay CLS channel lock reel seat. 
Fuji Ultra-Poly Thread (maybe some old Gudebrod mixed in the butt section). 

If anyone is contemplating a 2-piece rod for the pier, these Pac Bay blanks are incredible. I've built several and love them more every time! I had one quite similar to this that I used the past two years until it was stolen. Fought many tarpon from the pier with no lack of strength in the rod! Think I also caught one little cobia on that rod too. I throw 40# braid and don't even think about using all that the line is capable of.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a nice build! 9.5 is a heck of a chunker!!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Looks like a nice build! 9.5 is a heck of a chunker!!!


Thanks Jason!
It will throw a 2.5oz jig out of sight!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that Krispy Kreme rod I had built was 8 or 8.5 and it will dang sure chunk bait/lures!!! Now go out and slam some fishies!


----------

